# Wanted: Beautiful women pics. Apply inside.



## papa

Because the other thread is too damn full:


























...


----------



## lightofmeaning

His Name Is Frank said:


>



Is it just me or could that be COTB's sister?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

That thought definitely popped into my head when I saw the picture.


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## dopemaster

That ass TOO fat.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Vanilla Oreos? For shame, Mike. For shame.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## pharmakos

so.  much  booty.


----------



## Thanatos

Hello Amanda


----------



## Thanatos

Pretty face


----------



## EbowTheLetter

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



Fucking hell.


----------



## lonewolf13

this chick just gets me every time.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## User Name Here

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



Hubba hubba.


----------



## lonewolf13

img. user name here . jpg


hubba hubba hubba.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## User Name Here

lonewolf13 said:


> img. user name here . jpg
> 
> 
> hubba hubba hubba.



I got nothing on dat ass. In fact, I kind of exercised mine away recently. I had to start buying size small underwear  My husband will probably be disappointed when he gets home.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I am already disappointed.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

:D comics!





ecchi! omae ga hentaiyarou.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## ArCi

/thread


----------



## Wyld 4 X

lame sauce


----------



## Thanatos

*Ass lovers UNITE!*

You're welcome...
http://www.pbh2.com/entertainment/best-butt-shaking-gifs/

http://www.shockmansion.com/2012/07/13/ass-for-days-70-photos/


http://www.shockmansion.com/2013/01/29/girls-girls-girls-vol-63-the-ass-edition-60-photos/


----------



## MikeOekiM

+1 United States of America


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Dat Ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

United!!!


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## gloeek




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Roger&Me

i choose
center, left of center, right of center
in that order plz


----------



## Animal Mother

I choose not to become a child sex offender.










Damn it.


----------



## Roger&Me

"she said she was 37, your honor"


----------



## pharmakos

caption of the picture was "high school graduation day in russia"

have at 'em


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## shimazu

I like your taste in women amanda, and dont be afraid to post some self portraits in here I think I speak for everyone when I say it would still be On-topic


----------



## DamagedLemon

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



Who is this????


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## xstayfadedx

^that baby is gonna be born with a 6 pack.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Marmalade

doubt these are 'lounge' material but y'never know


----------



## Erich Generic

^eww fatties no


----------



## Erich Generic

MikeOekiM said:


>



LOL

i


----------



## We are all ONE

Marmalade said:


> doubt these are 'lounge' material but y'never know


yes
most furgs that don't like an ass like that, don't know what to do with it
fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## pharmakos

Marmalade said:


> doubt these are 'lounge' material but y'never know
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



i approve

i even know the names of a couple of those models =p


----------



## Dtergent




----------



## Blue_Phlame

http://i.imgur.com/gbElHaD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/VkgO42r.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/guGDaJM.jpg


----------



## jam uh weezy




----------



## Marmalade

No size 0s. Don't be scurred


*NSFW*:


----------



## One Thousand Words

You need to lurk more marmalade. I told you the other day the lounge is more eclectic than where ever you are from.


----------



## Marmalade

I'm sorry I hurt you Busty. I can't promise not to do it again either.

Ho hum


----------



## One Thousand Words

No I was just saving you from adding pity comments about women who you obviously have connection with. Embrace your curves and you will feel better about yourself.


----------



## Marmalade

And when have I not done that? Every comment I've ever made about myself physically acknowledges my physical foibles. If I were coy or embarrassed about the fact, I'd hardly be revealing it to you lot now would I?

Keep practicing, diggging, routing. You're making an effort at least, so kudos n that 

[edit]
Jebus, a nerve somewhere really has been tweaked. Keep on your toes bud, I'd expect a few more soon too.


----------



## pharmakos

i don't understand what busty is saying

most of those chicks were pretty hot, marm


----------



## One Thousand Words

I find them hot too, it's marmalades insecurities that mean she has to comment about size zeroes at the same time. Surely fat, skinny or Asian are all pink in the inside. 

And have the ability to make a sandwich.


----------



## Marmalade

thenightwatch said:


> i don't understand what busty is saying
> 
> most of those chicks were pretty hot, marm


Clue: It's not about the chicks, nor my self-confessed fat ass. It's about other 'stuff'


----------



## Marmalade

One Thousand Words said:


> I find them hot too, it's marmalades insecurities that mean she has to comment about size zeroes at the same time. Surely fat, skinny or Asian are all pink in the inside.
> 
> And have the ability to make a sandwich.


Comment prompted merely in response to the 'ewww fatties' comment from the last lot I posted, therefore understandable.

Keep trying tho. I'm admiring your tenacity.


----------



## bagochina

Fat ass pics please.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Erich Generic said:


> ^eww fatties no





Marmalade said:


> Comment prompted merely in response to the 'ewww fatties' comment from the last lot I posted, therefore understandable.
> 
> Keep trying tho. I'm admiring your tenacity.



Oh you sweet, naive child.
Bless your heart.


----------



## Marmalade

^ helpful


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yes please

http://m.imgur.com/a/ySDMi


----------



## Roger&Me

partially related question: why does almost every hippie i know love to rock climb?

also 



jam uh weezy said:


>



i approve of this one especially


----------



## ChickenScratch

Roger&Me said:


> partially related question: why does almost every hippie i know love to rock climb?
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> i approve of this one especially



I climbed to get to cool places that other people can't get to.  Also, it's much more awesome and rewarding than an awful gym.  I used to have dreams about boulder problems that would sometimes take me like 6 months to finally stick.

All that said, I haven't climbed in years and I'm fat and disgusting.


----------



## quiet roar

Marmalade said:


> Comment prompted merely in response to the 'ewww fatties' comment from the last lot I posted



Ignore the fuckwits and keep posting pics, please.


----------



## pharmakos

Roger&Me said:


> partially related question: why does almost every hippie i know love to rock climb?



"lol dude, we're high and we're high"


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Animal Mother

I like the blonde one.

Damn I was going to post pictures of some girls I "know" but I guess I deleted them.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Noodle

*packs a chub*


----------



## ArCi




----------



## pharmakos

arci, what will your parents think when you marry a dark skinned woman?


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## bagochina




----------



## lostNfound

[video=vimeo;40363349]http://vimeo.com/40363349[/video]


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## jam uh weezy

yayyyyyy


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## Thanatos

Olivia Wilde is amazing


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## Roger&Me

foolsgold said:


>



dear santa, i want this for xmas you fucking asshole

please (-:


----------



## foolsgold

to late ive already asked


----------



## ArCi

Arci said:


>



Yup.


----------



## Thanatos

ITT foolsgold likes huge titties. Far too big for my taste, but to each their own.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

mmmmmm...








beer


----------



## foolsgold

entheo said:


> ITT foolsgold likes huge titties. Far too big for my taste, but to each their own.




i do yes that i do


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## EbowTheLetter

I would like to see an aep version of this:


*NSFW*: 










or this:


*NSFW*:


----------



## pharmakos

EbowTheLetter said:


>



"i think there's a grasshopper in my underwear.... meh, i'm too high to care."



>



"okay selena, the drugs are securely in your ass.... now go casually walk past the guards."


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Quoting for my love of Kiko Mizuhara


hydroazuanacaine said:


> kiko did a wonderful, Self Service-esque editorial with ola rindal for Union Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no idea who she's wearing in the other pics. i'm drunk -- yeah, it's early -- and the internet's a bitch, so i can't figure it out. i feel pretty confident this is chanel. i'll edit in other attributions later.
> 
> the MIA gifs are great.



*NSFW*:


----------



## neversickanymore

[/IMG]






















*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

Too Old.jpg


----------



## neversickanymore

lonewolf13 said:


>




wolf.. going to need at least 4 pack to deal with all the hair on this one.. oh and way more than a few more if she wants to clean up that box..  if that's even a chick wolf?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Nice use of NSFW tags, lazy fawks.....

Anyway, MMA fighter Felice Herrig.  Too bad I missed posting these for #wcw


----------



## pharmakos

her pussy is probably so tight that it would pop my dick


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ I think she'd hurt you in other ways.


----------



## poopie




----------



## Wyld 4 X

Nice poopie, but uh...


----------



## poopie

I think I like my women soft and my men firm. 

And my cheeses semi-firm.


----------



## Madhatter4




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Noodle

Blue_Phlame said:


>



hi.


----------



## neversickanymore

^right I even like the orange lighter..   what does that tat say.. let it ?


----------



## Droppersneck

Wow just wow lostNfound


----------



## Johnny1

Pretty but too skinny.


----------



## quiet roar

neversickanymore said:


> ^right I even like the orange lighter..   what does that tat say.. let it ?



Let it Be.

And the girl Lost n found posted looks wrong.


----------



## modelskinny

see the full editorial here


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## neversickanymore

EDIT: this woman is my new luck charm.. might even let her take me out after the win today


----------



## D n A

fuck you stayfaded


----------



## xstayfadedx

Sorry sis who is a day younger... should have checked page 3


----------



## angeleyes

You two are sisters?


I still enjoy your taste in woman Illy, I saw my Miranda in that collection


----------



## D n A

xstayfadedx said:


> Sorry sis who is a day younger... should have checked page 3


i did but i'm stuck in 2011 when it was called the bootyful women thread



afterlyfestyle said:


> You two are sisters?


fuck no, do i look like a <snip>


----------



## Erich Generic

I looked up fupa in the dictionary


----------



## One Thousand Words

Wigger in dreads perhaps


----------



## D n A

that's what i was going for


----------



## xstayfadedx

D n A said:


> i did but i'm stuck in 2011 when it was called the bootyful women thread
> 
> 
> fuck no, do i look like a <snip>



I didn't ask for this. 
My mom liked chocolate too much.
Mix a little chemical x.... and thus xstayfadedx was born!


----------



## DexterMeth

Haha.. Love that DNA postage.


----------



## D n A

i guess the coathanger missed


----------



## Erich Generic

Your bf is cheating on you


----------



## xstayfadedx

D n A said:


> i guess the coathanger missed



Canopener*
Yup


----------



## Erich Generic

That's the bad news isn't it


----------



## DexterMeth

If I opened a can of worms and a stayfaded fell out of it into the bowl, I'd put it in the microwave.. *beep bop beep boop bop!* _raise power level to 11/10_... Nuke for 6:66, then throw it down the drain (disposal on), afterwards.  I might lose finger or two, but that's the price you pay for doing *God's work.


----------



## xstayfadedx

DexterMeth said:


> If I opened a can of worms and a stayfaded fell out of it into the bowl, I'd put it in the microwave.. *beep bop beep boop bop!* _raise power level to 11/10_... Nuke for 6:66, then throw it down the drain (disposal on), afterwards.  I might lose finger or two, but that's the price you pay for doing *God's work.



I lol'd


----------



## D n A




----------



## bagochina

Belly button ring ruins it.


----------



## lonewolf13

Sexiest 6 fingered naked chick. Since last time. Tbph


----------



## D's

so hot





omg *rubs eyes, that did it all tho why she bring me an empty platter, bitch where is my sammich 
*sticks dick in her eye

*(fuckTALity)





dat booty doe





^those better be fucking Marlboro Reds in that case on her leg there or else im throwing her ass back in the lake where a found her and this time making sure her feet are properly cemented firmly in a bucket.





i hope those pony tails attached to her hair are washable. sometimes i take liquid G and like to fuck.





def got that hogwarrts


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Thanatos

Thank you Amanda, you bring life to this thread.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## pharmakos

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



best one


----------



## lonewolf13

these kinda ladies do it for me. not supermodels


----------



## pharmakos

too much makeup.  nice cleavage though.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like the pinup style.


----------



## pharmakos

i don't like kissing lips that have lipstick on them


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ya rather have it on my dick


----------



## foolsgold

D n A said:


>



very nice you just made my cat blush


----------



## gloeek




----------



## foolsgold

gloeek said:


> I need the Kleenex now


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## bagochina

I really need some boobs in my mouth, sluuuuurp!


----------



## foolsgold

that one looks like pagey ?


----------



## pharmakos

none of the girls on this page look very healthy


----------



## neversickanymore

gloeek said:


>


 good lord.. fuck yes





foolsgold said:


> that one looks like pagey ?


 yep.. except for the half line.. just switched beek tubes i guess..


----------



## bagochina

Somebody should make a gif out of those tits just bouncing like the tide rolling in on the mutherfucking sea.

Lapin that up!





Ugh


----------



## pharmakos

looks like pagey tbph


----------



## gloeek

thenightwatch said:


> none of the girls on this page look very healthy



but they look hot so does it matter?


----------



## pharmakos

some of them look hot.  some of them look pretty gross.  like i wouldn't be able to get a hard-on for them because i'm overly concerned about their well-being.


----------



## pharmakos

okay, upon further review.... most of the girls in your first two posts on this page are pretty hot.  third post, starting to get sorta eh.  then the fourth post they just look straight up bad.

like these two:










make me wanna puke


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## vegan

^^ computer_collector is back!


----------



## Thanatos

Why does TNW like fat girls?


----------



## gloeek

those girls are pretty thick, tnw...


----------



## gloeek




----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## pharmakos

entheo said:


> Why does TNW like fat girls?



why do most people like anorexic girls?



			
				gloeek said:
			
		

>



this girl is one of my favorites tho.  forget her name, she's done suicide girls and a few other sites.


----------



## Thanatos

Most people don't like anorexic girls. Fat girls are a disgrace to society, just as fat men are as well.


----------



## pharmakos

i just remembered that girl's name.... Sash

and entheo, they might be a little  overweight, but at least they're not retarded from years of overuse of psychedelics and GABAergics.


----------



## Thanatos

Speak for yourself DXM bitch. At least I can get a date with an attractive girl from time to time.

Those chicks are obese not curvy, busty, etc


----------



## pharmakos

yeah i bet there are some pretty good looking autistic chicks out there, you probably have a shot


----------



## Thanatos

Youre such a pity little bitch. Too much of a pussy to kill yourself, so you just complain about it every day.


----------



## pharmakos

talks shit

gets pissed when people talk shit back

look in the mirror, bud.


----------



## Thanatos

Lol I'm not angry at all. I'm a natural antagonist.


----------



## foolsgold

fuck yes 

just set her as my wall paper  love red heads and her freckles Jesus Christ mdpv style wank athons over her


----------



## Thanatos

She is truely gorgeous!


----------



## Erich Generic

amanda pls


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

that def a LA chick ,tons of them in SocAL


----------



## bagochina

She's got nothing on dtergent.


----------



## foolsgold

very tasty


----------



## foolsgold

yummy


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Holy fuck those are ancient.


----------



## pharmakos

*NSFW*:


----------



## foolsgold

sorry but she is a dog ^^


----------



## pharmakos

hm, everyone has different taste in women than me

more for me, woot


----------



## Pharcyde

im gunna have to agree with foolsgold


----------



## pharmakos

so you guys are saying if that chick wanted to bang you.... you wouldn't do it?


----------



## Klue

I'm glad she took that bra off. It was awfully ill-fitting.


----------



## quiet roar

thenightwatch said:


> so you guys are saying if that chick wanted to bang you.... you wouldn't do it?



That only makes her bang-able, not beautiful.


----------



## lightofmeaning

thenightwatch said:


> hm, everyone has different taste in women than me
> 
> more for me, woot



For me, it's the lips. They kinda give me the willies. 

It's all about the tummy guys. I always thought I was attracted to chicks with small breasts but I just had an epiphany that it was the tummy that usually goes with small one's that really gets me going.


----------



## pharmakos

^ kristy has nice lips and tummy.


----------



## slortaone

and for you freckles fans


----------



## Thanatos

thenightwatch said:


> so you guys are saying if that chick wanted to bang you.... you wouldn't do it?



That woman is so disproportionate, is so off putting. I wouldn't ever consider her a viable mate. Shits nasty dude.

^slort and LOM know what beautiful women should look like. A+ guys!


----------



## slortaone

cheers boss

aep and i used to run this thread, call her out


----------



## pharmakos

Thanatos said:


> That woman is so disproportionate, is so off putting. I wouldn't ever consider her a viable mate. Shits nasty dude.



maybe i just have a soft spot for disproportionate people, on a personal basis =/


----------



## Thanatos

Sometimes I wonder where Amanda finds her material, it's always top notch, my favorite flavor.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## lightofmeaning

Yes she does. For TNW, since I know you like the jubblies.










My airbrushed queen, but those fake eyes are amazing.





And the tummy.





And in her natural glory.





And some ass. Always need more ass.













Even an ass for arci.





An one more tummy for good measure.


----------



## pharmakos

hahaha that katy perry gif is awesome


----------



## Blue_Phlame

hmmmm....


----------



## neversickanymore

slortaone said:


> and for you freckles fans


 Thank you


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## pharmakos

awesome


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;IEkldgZXp2o]http://youtu.be/IEkldgZXp2o[/video][video=youtube_share;Mi0AqS4e6NI]http://youtu.be/Mi0AqS4e6NI[/video] vidoes i know but jesus


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## pharmakos

foolsgold said:


>



yum


----------



## neversickanymore

fucking good lord foolsgold.. yes!
































*NSFW*:


----------



## foolsgold

yummy


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## foolsgold

lmfao 





 what my wet dreams are made of


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold

http://www.moviefancentral.com/walkaway/blogs?page=5 jesus is all i can say


----------



## gman2008

[/IMG]


----------



## foolsgold

2Fsusannareid100&ei=7Bn7UviPFtSS7Aa1y4CgCQ&psig=AFQjCNHAAg8iJoUPbapj5IwcNFe8E9Ti9A&ust=1392274284455476[/IMG]


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## pharmakos

where's the monitor?

or is that a word processor?


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Bardeaux

I'm saving myself for nadezhda


----------



## ArCi

MikeOekiM said:


>





thenightwatch said:


> where's the monitor?
> 
> or is that a word processor?



Hahahah


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## lonewolf13

No. Try again.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

http://i.imgur.com/9ycSolR.jpg[/img

[img]http://i.imgur.com/oWSz65j.jpg


----------



## Ninae




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## neversickanymore

lonewolf13 said:


> No. Try again.



are you still salty over that woman/guy you posted with all the hair?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Erich Generic

sex with amanda


----------



## RedLeader




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



amanda has fantastic taste in women.  she'd be the best wingman at the bar EVAR.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## laugh

*NSFW*:


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## lonewolf13

she was cute in Wings, then got all fat n shit.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Sorry I love young Stevie Nicks.


----------



## laugh

chick at two o clock just had to be different didn't she


----------



## Blue_Phlame

neversickanymore said:


>


----------



## neversickanymore

Rite BP.. not only is she sizzling hot, hinges on the gates of hell and all.. but something hints thats she is most likely cool and happy as well.. i officially throw in my left nut into the pot..


----------



## lonewolf13

Claire needs to be in here.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## pharmakos

^ awesome


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## foolsgold

neversickanymore said:


>



very very nice


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## lonewolf13

Her butt is too big. Looks wrong tbph


----------



## laugh

you need help

and 

glasses

and beer

goggles


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## neversickanymore

foolsgold said:


>



  es


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## laugh




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^I like your small generic pics of women you found on the internet. I feel like I've already known you.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Kinda yummy ^


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I want more tasteful pictures of women in here when I get back.


B&W seductive gifs also


----------



## Madhatter4




----------



## pharmakos

^ the one on the right almost looks hot while standing next to the other three





almost


----------



## Blue_Phlame

fine if you guys are playing like that.





















































*NSFW*: 



[img


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame

*latex*









horse



















































fluffy


----------



## motherofearth

Blue_Phlame said:


>


 Where did you get this picture of my ex-gf, BP?


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## phr

Jesus. Horrible stuff in this thread. I think I'll start posting the same shit I used to in this thread...


----------



## gloeek

Thank you, phrozen. A little more class, a little less eww plz.


----------



## neversickanymore

phrozen said:


>



is that mosquito netting..


----------



## Blue_Phlame

phrozen said:


> Jesus. Horrible stuff in this thread. I think I'll start posting the same shit I used to in this thread...


This is the response that is decreed for changing the genre of 'beautiful women' on this page. Changing it up to spur some variety returns a generalization on everyone elses part, where the generalization should have been 'take it to the fashion thread' but I would disagree since Phrozen's post has been the most tasteful one in its recency. Albeit too wintery for today's tastes.


----------



## neversickanymore

I think the girls are prettier than the fashion but thats not saying much.. first girl looks like she is wearing an afghan, third ones hot but she looks like a hard dug user and i like that, sorta climbed outs bed in her sweats and threw on  a leather and shades.. fouth one kinda homely but has that french sorta sexines and I like her ears and gloves.. can't even really see the girl who is afraid of bugs so i guess its all about the fashion with that one.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

neversickanymore said:


> holmesey



I musn't be the only one who saw Katie Holmes in #2


neversickanymore said:


> that french sorta sexines and I like her ears










Spoiler: french looking like yelle?


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## phr

Blue_Phlame said:


> This is the response that is decreed for changing the genre of 'beautiful women' on this page. Changing it up to spur some variety returns a generalization on everyone elses part, where the generalization should have been 'take it to the fashion thread' but I would disagree since Phrozen's post has been the most tasteful one in its recency. Albeit too wintery for today's tastes.


My posts in this thread are not about just "beautiful women."

Fuck the fashion thread. I don't even want to know what that is.


----------



## neversickanymore

When I think of french sexiness on of the first things that come to mind is the girl from killing zoe.. its been awhile so I hope she was actually french?


----------



## phr




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## JoeTheStoner

lol


motherofearth said:


> ^That is strangely and compellingly acceptable. You taught me something about myself.


awesome =) she is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathy_Cooper


----------



## phr




----------



## gloeek




----------



## papa

bump


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## nowdubnvr6

whats that sluts name?


----------



## pharmakos

right click > search google for image

her name is Amazin Amie


----------



## nowdubnvr6

fucking lame quick search turned up no pornos


----------



## phr

ty papa. bout to stunt on these fools


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Madhatter4




----------



## gloeek




----------



## phr

^ dat 1st one


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## phr




----------



## phr




----------



## nowdubnvr6

page full of shit from phrozen


----------



## pharmakos

nowdubnvr6 said:


> page full of shit from phrozen



hey different strokes for different folks

so what if phrozen only like anorexic transvestites?


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## pharmakos

the 12 year old boy in me wants to fuck this chick so bad


----------



## phenethylo J

Back in middle school I wanted to tear up Misty's pussy so bad.

I always wanted this card but was never able to get it.


----------



## pharmakos

^ i wish i was a starmie


----------



## Noodle

gloeek said:


>



nice shoes


----------



## phr




----------



## pharmakos

not sure if this site will let me hotlink:


----------



## Roger&Me

phrozen said:


>



MMMMMMMMmmmmmm


----------



## phr




----------



## gloeek




----------



## nowdubnvr6

thx gloeek


----------



## motherofearth

Phrozen, you got an eye.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## phr




----------



## gloeek




----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

^ very nice.


----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## phr




----------



## phr




----------



## ArCi

Lol wtf is this shit


----------



## phr

read the thread title homie


----------



## pharmakos

funny, the thread title doesn't say "Wanted: Malnourished ladyboy pics"


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol phrozens pics are all trash. 

I think he likes nice clothes more than BEAUTIFUL WOMEN. 

I bet he jerks off to clothes racks at his favorite clothes store.


----------



## phr




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Trash
Trash
Trash


----------



## nowdubnvr6

god damn it phrozen your a faygo aren't you?


----------



## lonewolf13

lol teh top one looks like phrozen, the stance and the shoes.


----------



## pharmakos

^lmao lonewolf i was just about to do that


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

I like her but she seems to have one hell of a hard bean.. must really love fishing?  Just playing I assume its garter straps stashed away for the shot. 

Really like the one previous as well from you.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*I miss lemon*


----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@ Nversick another 10/10 post from you. Thanx


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## papa

Don't crap this thread up with gross pictures


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

You deleted my pic of model. Lol. 

Sorry she's not 80 years old


----------



## papa

Read the forum guidelines. You're not allowed to repost a picture of another member without their permission


----------



## neversickanymore

Thanks ghost


----------



## phr




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## gloeek




----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## One Thousand Words

While you are cleaning up the thread papa, would you mind deleting the heavily tattooed and cigarette smokers?


----------



## Roger&Me

One Thousand Words said:


> While you are cleaning up the thread papa, would you mind deleting the heavily tattooed and cigarette smokers?



also the skinny dude-looking chicks in hipster clothing plx :DDD


----------



## gloeek




----------



## One Thousand Words

phrozen said:


> ]



If she quit smoking I would happily be bossed around and be her bitch


----------



## neversickanymore

gloeek said:


>




There is allot of what I love in this post.. thanks gloeek.


----------



## phr




----------



## Roger&Me

phrozen said:


>



lol


----------



## ArCi

lol yeah c'mon now phr this is getting out of hand

--> SO Fashion Thread


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## phr

Arci said:


> lol yeah c'mon now phr this is getting out of hand
> 
> --> SO Fashion Thread


The stuff I post is just street fashion I think is cool, and some, if not most, happen to be of beautiful women. Obviously beautiful is subjective in here. 

The SO thread is more along the lines of couture.

Plus I don't really care about or follow women's fashion.


----------



## pharmakos

phrozen said:


>



really?


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

phrozen said:


>


Really?


----------



## pharmakos

^ that one at least has some nice cheek bone structure

the one i "really?"d looks like she had a stroke


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

thenightwatch said:


> ^ that one at least has some nice cheek bone structure
> 
> the one i "really?"d looks like she had a stroke



He said "street fashion I think is cool"

Lolololololol


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

That might be the best pic in the whole thread.


----------



## neversickanymore

I might just sell my soul again for that.. just have to find and kill the last sucker who bought it.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Two_in_the_pink said:


> I don't even think otw would chill with them


I'm fairly confident I am the only one they would let fuck them thats for sure


----------



## axl blaze

^ pssh - the one skill I have in life is convincing women to sleep with me, really


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Those women?


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Thanatos

Thank you for all your awesome contributions neversick. You've been the saving grace since aep stopped posting.


----------



## Roger&Me

neversickanymore said:


>



chick on the left

i demand gib me now


----------



## Thanatos

Roger&Me said:


> chick on the left
> 
> i demand gib me now


I will call, and raise you


Blue_Phlame said:


>


----------



## Roger&Me

sooooo nice

want to touch the hiney


----------



## Thanatos

I'm hungry


----------



## phr




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol fail


----------



## pharmakos

Thanatos said:


> I'm hungry



that's pretty nice


----------



## phr




----------



## Thanatos

Are you a proponent of anorexia. Or you just don't believe in a woman having tits or ass?


----------



## neversickanymore

Thanatos said:


> Thank you for all your awesome contributions neversick. You've been the saving grace since aep stopped posting.



Ha I love them.. I love women.. I love hot woman even more, I love cool women even more than that..  Smoken hot super cool women are the greatest thing on earth.  ladies make this crazy blue ball go round.


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## phr

> Are you a proponent of anorexia. Or you just don't believe in a woman having tits or ass?


I'm a proponent of being able to do whatever you want to your body. Speaking on my personal preference, some that I've posted were too skinny.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

1
2


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Kenickie

phrozen said:


> The stuff I post is just street fashion I think is cool, and some, if not most, happen to be of beautiful women. Obviously beautiful is subjective in here.
> 
> The SO thread is more along the lines of couture.
> 
> Plus I don't really care about or follow women's fashion.



LIES!!! the fashion thread is for all. your street fashion would do just fine there. we're nice, i promise. pretty incredible that three posters have kept a thread going for like four years.

a cross post stolen from hydro -



hydroazuanacaine said:


> tanya katysheva by alexandra spencer. it's a campaign for label called friend of mine. the campaign has a title. suited, "Baby Blue's."


----------



## neversickanymore

for the youngsters.. notice how they all fold their bill.. yeah you people look ridiculous with the flat brim.


----------



## Kenickie

kstews is flat


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> for the youngsters.. notice how they all fold their bill.. yeah you people look ridiculous with the flat brim.



that's why they call it a snapback


----------



## phr

I'll give it another shot, ken.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## LivingOnValium

*NSFW*:


----------



## gloeek

nothing is sexier than a ballerina.






























*NSFW*:


----------



## Roger&Me

gloeek said:


> nothing is sexier than a ballerina.



most of them are anorexic and have disgusting scar tissue toes


----------



## neversickanymore

gloeek said:


>




The ass on this one looks like you could crack an egg on her..  love.


----------



## phr




----------



## Blue_Phlame

This thread is like walking through a crowded subway. Too many faces and to much chaos to make an impression.
IMO​


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

neversickanymore said:


>



zomg.  this chick is so hot.  suicide girl, Damsel Suicide iirc.


----------



## gloeek

speaking of suicide girls....

















*NSFW*:


----------



## neversickanymore

She certainly is dP.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Noodle

Those thighs!

_and:_



>


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

the other chick in the first picture is my second fav SG.  dimples.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## phr




----------



## nowdubnvr6

god damn it again phrozen
just be gay or something


----------



## gloeek




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## phr




----------



## pharmakos

phrozen said:


>



gorgeous


----------



## gloeek

Blue_Phlame said:


>



qft


----------



## Thanatos

I am addicted to her smile.


----------



## Droppersneck

gloeek said:


>



This was my fave so far up to page 13. Leave it to gloer son..


----------



## Thanatos

Levy has the right idea


----------



## phr




----------



## patternagainst




----------



## patternagainst

This Polish chick Wanilianna.


----------



## patternagainst




----------



## phr




----------



## phr




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Mel22

why is one areola really really giant and one is not?????


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Spoiler: looks like someone you know


----------



## neversickanymore

Mel22 said:


> why is one areola really really giant and one is not?????



A thorough first hand examination will be required to explore this.


----------



## abracadabra girl

Mel22 said:


> why is one areola really really giant and one is not?????



why is she just staring at them? Like OMG where the fuck did these just come from?


----------



## gloeek

Mel22 said:


> why is one areola really really giant and one is not?????



horrible tit job...


----------



## neversickanymore

abracadabra girl said:


> why is she just staring at them? Like OMG where the fuck did these just come from?



she is staring at the stud or fine lady, who is giving oral delight



gloeek said:


> horrible tit job...



I think not.. thats gods work, OOH all natural there.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## phr




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

phrozen said:


>


Vnice


----------



## foolsgold

hell yes


----------



## phr




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Roger&Me

phrozen said:


>



lmfao :3


----------



## pharmakos

anorexic chicks overdressed on sunny days, fuck yeah fapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## sexNcandy




----------



## sexNcandy




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

cant remember if I posted this..


----------



## phr




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## gloeek

RIP to my bitch, Peaches.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blue_Phlame

neversickanymore said:


>


^ too plain



>


^too mannish



>


^no ass



>


^ ugly



>


^facial proportions are all off and greek noses better left to the greeks, tit too small



>


^windowlicker







>


^shrunken skull and photoshopped.


>


^ suffers from Neoteny/pedomorphism



>


^straight eye lashes and yoghurt like skin, probably shaves mustache



>


 ^ neanderthal brow + deeply sunken eyes, fake breasts



>


 ^ probably a bitch



>


^ Lucy Liu


----------



## MrCookiE

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Nice ass


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ It looks like a freshly baked sweet bun.


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol bp you're shallow as fuck. I love it.


----------



## aesoprock

Blue_Phlame said:


> ^ ugly


Mila Kunis isn't _that_ bad, though.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

for Wolf.


----------



## neversickanymore

Blue_Phlame said:


> ^ too plain
> 
> 
> ^too mannish
> 
> 
> ^no ass
> 
> 
> ^ ugly
> 
> 
> ^facial proportions are all off and greek noses better left to the greeks, tit too small
> 
> 
> ^windowlicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^shrunken skull and photoshopped.
> 
> ^ suffers from Neoteny/pedomorphism
> 
> 
> ^straight eye lashes and yoghurt like skin, probably shaves mustache
> 
> 
> ^ neanderthal brow + deeply sunken eyes, fake breasts
> 
> 
> ^ probably a bitch
> 
> 
> ^ Lucy Liu




I thought there were kinda 2 types of people... glass half emty or full.. but in reality there is at least a third.. glass completely empty..  U must b miserable


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MikeOekiM

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Droppersneck




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## neversickanymore

^ and you put down the girls I put up BP.. That girl looks like she is one generation removed from sustained malnutrition.  Her hair looks like she did the color work herself out of a box from the supermarket.  Her body looks like it would be lamp dim to off and there is nothing strikingly beautiful or even memorable about her except her truck stops mechanic nose,  treetop eaters neck, and overall shabby attire which may have been laundered in the river.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## neversickanymore

Is that guy showing us the washing motion.. see I knew she washed her clothes in awful water.. look at that filthy shit.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^ nice.


----------



## phr

neversickanymore said:


> ^ and you put down the girls I put up BP.. That girl looks like she is one generation removed from sustained malnutrition.  Her hair looks like she did the color work herself out of a box from the supermarket.  Her body looks like it would be lamp dim to off and there is nothing strikingly beautiful or even memorable about her except her truck stops mechanic nose,  treetop eaters neck, and overall shabby attire which may have been laundered in the river.


Holy fuck, seek help!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

^ she could most assuredly help me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^and her me.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I love Cortney Maylee


----------



## neversickanymore

[/IMG]


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

continuing with the b/w pics


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MrCookiE

neversickanymore said:


> ^ she could most assuredly help me


That is one fine ass!


----------



## MikeOekiM

you like that Mr. C?


----------



## MrCookiE

^Yeah i do like a nice ass like that.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Blue_Phlame said:


>


Dem eyes


----------



## aesoprock




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## phr




----------



## Blue_Phlame

_Oh, Hi Mr. Handsome and strong! I seemed to have sprained my ankle running along the sand, can you help me to my towel?_





_I can see into the future, and I see you and I together._


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

She's kinda perfect. ^


----------



## aesoprock

Too good to be true.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ V nice that one


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Roger&Me

neversickanymore said:


>



this imho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Yep.^


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I just like her hair












her face is like a... er... 6/10 on a certain scale.


----------



## SB1981

Goooodaaayam that first picture is BOMB!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## SB1981

neversickanymore said:


>



Great photos


----------



## SB1981

neversickanymore said:


> wolf.. going to need at least 4 pack to deal with all the hair on this one.. oh and way more than a few more if she wants to clean up that box..  if that's even a chick wolf?



Ohhh FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK NOOOOOOO!


----------



## neversickanymore

Hey have at that hair.. you can play cool games with ping pong balls cover in velcro..lol






[/IMG]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## fuc

kaley cuoco






natalia poklonskaya


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## neversickanymore

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Good lord she's nice


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eatting cookies.


----------



## Roger&Me

i would, it is rude to eat in bed


----------



## One Thousand Words

Lets be honest, I'm probably be the one eating cookies not her


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Honesty is always the best policy.


----------



## Roger&Me

unless it results in any degree of inconvenience watsoever, in that case its better to just lie.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Law enforcement is the exception iirc. Always lie. Unless, of course, you are innocent. Iirc.


----------



## phr




----------



## pharmakos

phrozen said:


>



dats what i'm talkin' about


----------



## Erich Generic

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



shite nose

plus she wants to breed

tahts never a good thing


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

thenightwatch said:


> dats what i'm talkin' about


Yeah she's gorgeous, eh?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Will somebody please get one of our in house gays in here to tell phrozen he has shit taste in women and fashion.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Erich Generic said:


> shite nose
> 
> plus she wants to breed
> 
> tahts never a good thing


Just sayin, I'd rail it.


----------



## ArCi

Blue_Phlame said:


>



noice


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Poor girl, got scratches on her stomach.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## phr




----------



## comatoserct

phrozen said:


>



guy in background appears to be casually smoking a bird or a small bowling pin, I haven't decided
also girl is trying too hard to appear like she isn't trying at all


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## SB1981

Deleted


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> noice


I love her red hair, and she is beautiful.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Sí? se puede? yies? 
we can do work. no problem. muy trabajo.


----------



## gloeek

^I love her!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

#4 has some nice head gear.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Waffle Sock

[IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## SB1981

Ohhhhh hellllll to the NO! Little girls???? Pedo shit!





thenightwatch said:


>


----------



## SB1981

neversickanymore said:


>



As much as i dislike fake blonde hair, she is fuckin' gorgeous.


----------



## Waffle Sock

SB1981 said:


> As much as i dislike fake blonde hair, she is fuckin' gorgeous.


Way too much shoopd imo. She has some nice hands though.


----------



## SB1981

Waffle Sock said:


> Way too much shoopd imo. She has some nice hands though.



Hands??? Who gives a fuck about hands as long as they aren't big and hairy. Ohh, maybe it's for stroking your dick? I see your underlying message and you are fucked off your rocker. Not one person has ever complained about hands in a slam video. What I hate is dirty finger nails, other than that I could care less about hands. Dirty nails make me sick.


----------



## Waffle Sock

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Waffle Sock

[/IMG]


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Waffle Sock

^I can almost taste it


----------



## pharmakos

SB1981 said:


> Ohhhhh hellllll to the NO! Little girls???? Pedo shit!



title of that image is "high school graduation in russia"

so they're legal


----------



## MikeOekiM

their 18th birthdays could be in June, July, or August


----------



## pharmakos

12 is legal in russia
















and 16/17 is legal in most of the US


----------



## Waffle Sock

I personally prefer fully developed WOMEN


----------



## pharmakos

but i thought you liked fuc


----------



## Bagseed

Waffle Sock said:


> I personally prefer fully photoshopped WOMEN


ftfy


----------



## Waffle Sock

Bagseed said:


> ftfy


 All of the "professionally" photographed women in this thread are photoshopped to an extent. Its rare that women look like this in real life.. unless youre from South America ie Colombia ie Bogota ie shady club 15 minute drive from the airport ie best to pay this absurdly expensively bill before they kill us.


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## pharmakos

we should start a new thread just for phrozen called "anorexic women overdressed on warm sunny days"


----------



## Roger&Me

^"the women of NPR"


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Pharcyde

Roger&Me said:


> ^"the women of NPR"



Loo not even npr


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ArCi

that watch is disgusting

stupid bitch put on a shirt


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## phr




----------



## Pharcyde

God damnit dude stop


----------



## pharmakos

take it to the Anorexic Chicks Overdressed for Sunny Days thread


----------



## phr

So it can't be cold and sunny?!


----------



## pharmakos

judging based on the flowers in the background it does not look cold.

unless they're plastic flowers, but who owns a stand selling that many fake flowers?

this is not a fresh thought, i have looked at the flora in the background of your past posts and it usually looks pretty damn warm if not outright tropical.  and yet even in tropical climates the girls you post are wearing like 5 layers.  its dumb.

they likely need to wear layers in the heat because they are too anorexic to maintain a 98.6 degree body temperature otherwise.


----------



## phr

It's a flower shop, detective.

It could easily be 50-60, if not less, in the spring in Paris.


----------



## pharmakos

the fact that you get so defensive/butthurt over this (probably having to click "View Post" on every post i make) is hilarious.  up there with the current laika & droppers schtick.


----------



## phr

You've been unblocked since iws. It's nowhere near as hilarious as the drop/Laika fiasco. At least not until someone pulls out a dick on cam. 

You're saying shit that doesn't make sense about my post, so I respond.


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> I think the girls are prettier than the fashion but thats not saying much.. first girl looks like she is wearing an afghan, third ones hot but she looks like a hard dug user and i like that, sorta climbed outs bed in her sweats and threw on  a leather and shades.. fouth one kinda homely but has that french sorta sexines and I like her ears and gloves.. can't even really see the girl who is afraid of bugs so i guess its all about the fashion with that one.





nowdubnvr6 said:


> page full of shit from phrozen





ArCi said:


> Lol wtf is this shit





Two_in_the_pink said:


> Lol phrozens pics are all trash.
> 
> I think he likes nice clothes more than BEAUTIFUL WOMEN.
> 
> I bet he jerks off to clothes racks at his favorite clothes store.





Roger&Me said:


> One Thousand Words said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you are cleaning up the thread papa, would you mind deleting the heavily tattooed and cigarette smokers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the skinny dude-looking chicks in hipster clothing plx :DDD
Click to expand...




ArCi said:


> lol yeah c'mon now phr this is getting out of hand
> 
> --> SO Fashion Thread





Two_in_the_pink said:


> He said "street fashion I think is cool"
> 
> Lolololololol
> 
> Last edited by Two_in_the_pink; 02-05-2014 at 01:54. Reason: I don't even think otw would chill with them





Two_in_the_pink said:


> Lol fail





Thanatos said:


> Are you a proponent of anorexia. Or you just don't believe in a woman having tits or ass?





nowdubnvr6 said:


> god damn it again phrozen
> just be gay or something





Roger&Me said:


> http://i.imgur.com/13kwBeF.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao :3
Click to expand...




Two_in_the_pink said:


> Will somebody please get one of our in house gays in here to tell phrozen he has shit taste in women and fashion.



^^^

just stop already


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lmao


----------



## Waffle Sock

Also glooek posted a YouTube video yesterday in the lounge ranting about phrozen's preference o "women"


----------



## phr

Really, you went back to find those quotes? You put that much effort in? I should probably reward that with another proper submission to this thread.


----------



## pharmakos

eh its my day off

and it wasn't that difficult with the Search This Thread > Advanced Search tool.


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah it is really not that hard to do. Why you got such a hard on for womens fashion phro? Not judging just wondering


----------



## pharmakos

i also paid attention to the trees in the background while i was going back through the thread.  women wearing wool hats next to palm trees.  WTF.


----------



## phr

Droppersneck said:


> Yeah it is really not that hard to do. Why you got such a hard on for womens fashion phro? Not judging just wondering


I don't. I mean, I don't actually follow it, read about it, or discuss it with anyone. I'll run into those photos and save some to post in here since they're so well received.

I never said it was hard, just the effort involved. More than I'd do, but maybe I'm lazier in that regard.


----------



## pharmakos

less effort than laika has gone through trolling droppers =p


----------



## neversickanymore

Wanted phozens sickly famine chick war refugees, that have spent the last six months chained in utter darkness Vs. Utterly bland, throat slitting depressing recycled afghans , window treatments, lamp shades, and lost and found gym attire is what's sizzling hot for fall.  Black and white unwashed frumpy is the line and don't foget the I fuking hate the world look. 


















​


----------



## Mel22

i really like PHR fashion pics.


----------



## neversickanymore

Your wardrobe is awful then


----------



## Mel22

u dont
even know
MEL.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Pharcyde

Is that a dude?


----------



## Bagseed

neversick and waffle are complaining, yet they post the worst overphotoshopped plastic dolls all the time.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Bagseed

stahp


----------



## pharmakos

no u


----------



## Kittycat5

For a metal chick shes pretty good.


----------



## Roger&Me

lmao that last one w/ the nose ring is just laughable


----------



## phr

^
all of it is laughable

ftfy, homie


----------



## Roger&Me

qft


----------



## pharmakos

Roger&Me said:


> lmao that last one w/ the nose ring is just laughable



she looks like she's actually surprisingly awake for being on as many drugs as she's probably on in that photo.

i bet she's a druggernaut.


----------



## DexterMeth

Papa this whole thread.  I thought you were trying to get Mormon "clean".   Dude papa you are one of us not them.


----------



## Minxy

thenightwatch said:


>



OMG are you actually kidding me? Or do you really prefer your women to look 'special?'


----------



## Droppersneck

Dex you're just jealous cus you arnt going here


----------



## phr

We need some laika cross dressin' pics in this bitch


----------



## pharmakos

Minxy said:


> OMG are you actually kidding me? Or do you really prefer your women to look 'special?'



at least i'm not named after a youtube slut


----------



## pharmakos

sexiest thing about her tho imo is her voice






its just too bad she sings for a shitty nu metal band


----------



## Minxy

thenightwatch said:


> at least i'm not named after a youtube slut



Im just glad I don't look like the girl in those pics! I did google Minxy on YouTube but I cant quite remember what her face looks like, there were a couple of welcome distractions...  also I don't see anything wrong with being a slut! Gotta get it while you can cos you can't take it with ya!


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Waffle Sock

Bagseed said:


> neversick and waffle are complaining, yet they post the worst overphotoshopped plastic dolls all the time.


 no shoopd it is then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















The last pic is of these 2 chicks I met in Puerto Rico... ??


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

Bagseed said:


> neversick and waffle are complaining, yet they post the worst overphotoshopped plastic dolls all the time.



I was critiquing, constructive criticism ya know.  












Here this one is for phrozen.. I know she is a little to healthy looking, but probably in your wheelhouse 






This girl is hot



phrozen said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Roger&Me

^she is fucking exceptional


----------



## Waffle Sock

Trippy socks mang


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## pharmakos

as your attorney, i approve of that picture.


----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Waffle Sock

^ damsun she fine as fuck ❤


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Mysterie




----------



## Pharcyde

ghostandthedarknes said:


>




Whoa


----------



## Mysterie

these cant be real...


----------



## JackiePeyton




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

^yes!!


----------



## aesoprock




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## JoeTheStoner

model found success after bone cancer with bionic titanium leg. awesome, incredibly beautiful + positive woman.


----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

man ghost


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## phr




----------



## Pharcyde

god fucking damnit phrozen. fucking stop already you phagget


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Pharcyde

thaaaaaaasssssss right


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Bagseed

JoeTheStoner said:


> model found success after bone cancer with bionic titanium leg. awesome, incredibly beautiful + positive woman.


finally somebody doing it right


----------



## Jabberwocky

recovered after acid attack, so beautiful so brave


----------



## phr




----------



## Pharcyde

jesus christ just start your own thread you son of a bitch


----------



## Zerix

I want her name, I want her number, and I want those tits in my face........ all day long, preferably.


----------



## Mysterie

just because phrozen isnt into girls with fake tits and fake tan in trashy photos, doesnt mean he has to get shit for posting pictures of beautiful women


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Truth^


----------



## Pharcyde

first of all i can say whatever the fuck i want.
second why shoukd i get shit for complaining
third in not the only one who hates his posts here
and fourth*fuck off back to whatever part of bl you normally post in*


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol *whut?????* wot the wot wot is wot


----------



## pharmakos

Mysterie said:


> just because phrozen isnt into girls with fake tits and fake tan in trashy photos, doesnt mean he has to get shit for posting pictures of beautiful women



idk if we should condone anorexia tho.  guys like phrozen that only like stick thin chicks cause perfectly healthy women to feel fat.


----------



## Jabberwocky

god damn can't get enough


----------



## neversickanymore

phrozen said:


>



This ones wearing an afghan again.. impersonating the homeless is not fashion.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## pharmakos

phrozen said:


>



looks like she hasn't eaten anything more than a few pieces of lettuce since she was 9

wtf dude


----------



## Waffle Sock

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I'll destroy her


----------



## neversickanymore

continueing with the ass theme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*NSFW*:


----------



## Bagseed

>



They've landed. Don't fall for their disguise.


----------



## gloeek

wtf? who deleted my post?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@neversick. Nice.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @neversick. Nice.



damn


----------



## One Thousand Words

phrozen said:


>



I'd give her a job even if she brewed the worst tea known to man. 

The irony of you muppets ragging on the street models with resting bitch faces is the fact they would destroy all of your self esteem with a simple flick of their poncho and a long tiring sigh. 

If we are to enforce standards to this thread I'd start by getting rid of horrible tattooed covered freaks before thin fashion models


----------



## gloeek




----------



## pharmakos

gloeek said:


> wtf? who deleted my post?



damn that's some BS.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

fuck yeah


----------



## neversickanymore

just for that rack


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> just for that rack



that's gotta be photoshopped


----------



## neversickanymore

I dont know the shadow seems pretty representative.  so do the cherries.  I like the hard ass look as well.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## phr

And for all the haters, my recent submissions have been the most "normal" I have submitted, clothing wise.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

Normal being color and smiles..  SSRI increase?


----------



## Zerix

gloeek said:


>



OK I'm hard. You win.


----------



## Jabberwocky

FUCKING GIVE


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Pharcyde

phrozen i think youre slowly winning me over. some of them gals are lookers


----------



## Jabberwocky

FUch just blew it


----------



## One Thousand Words

synthetix said:


> it



The only thing going for her is the fact she might have nipples and a vagina


----------



## Jabberwocky

One Thousand Words said:


> The only thing going for her is the fact she might have nipples and a vagina



niet. she is fuahoking hot. _imo_


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## EbowTheLetter

This thread has really gone to shit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

foolsgold said:


>



i got lost around here 

wheres frozen at


----------



## phr




----------



## aesoprock

Dreadful


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## pharmakos

some non-anorexic, non-overdressed chicks to bring the balance back after phrozen fucked this place up again


























































this one is for arci:


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold

my new crush a real woman who would eat me alive if i could ever get that luck


----------



## foolsgold

drool drip drip drip id what it would be if was female


----------



## Waffle Sock

Thnx TNW for drowning out the anorexia


----------



## gloeek

thenightwatch said:


> that's gotta be photoshopped



nah it's not. my boobs look similar to that in a bikini. A tad smaller, but this girls boobs are totally real.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## neversickanymore

^ Fuck yeah g


----------



## pharmakos

gloeek said:


> nah it's not. my boobs look similar to that in a bikini. A tad smaller, but this girls boobs are totally real.



idk, i've seen pictures of you in a bikini, and your boobs are pretty big but not as absurdly big as that girl's. 

oh and btw i def approve of your taste in women in that next post.


----------



## harmacologist




----------



## beagleboy

^ are you trying to tell us something homocologist?


----------



## harmacologist

cp is hawt


----------



## bobjayne

Brooke Satchwell. Das it mane.


----------



## phr




----------



## aesoprock

Jeez, another dozen pics to add to my AdBlock customized list


----------



## phr

W/e. I thought that was a good post.


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


> this one is for arci:



yo.


----------



## aesoprock

phrozen said:


> I thought that was a good post.


I can see that.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## phr




----------



## beagleboy

harmacologist said:


> cp is hawt



I like your style...
There is a fine line between appropriate and hilarious.


----------



## phr




----------



## pharmakos

phrozen said:


>



take it to the beautiful clothes thread.  i don't really even see a woman in this one.


----------



## foolsgold

[video]http://www.porn.com/videos/busty-cutie-bree-olson-gets-a-hot-load-blown-on-her-tits-1661787[/video] bree olson ive hardly stopped looking at pron for 3 days not wanking looking for the most gorgeous ones to play with like the angels they are the ones that know heaven is given to us men buy them when we are ask and not just fucking taking when she will gives we truly fuck god over god lie act let me think you know what i know non of you can and i can cant i Colin believe development n that you a   meturenought development in you lots side of the tree so that i can be healthy this time not fault love is spires me you see and i am soppy cunt


----------



## Mel22

foolsgold said:


> [video]http://www.porn.com/videos/busty-cutie-bree-olson-gets-a-hot-load-blown-on-her-tits-1661787[/video] bree olson ive hardly stopped looking at pron for 3 days not wanking looking for the most gorgeous ones to play with like the angels they are the ones that know heaven is given to us men buy them when we are ask and not just fucking taking when she will gives we truly fuck god over god lie act let me think you know what i know non of you can and i can cant i Colin believe development n that you a   meturenought development in you lots side of the tree so that i can be healthy this time not fault love is spires me you see and i am soppy cunt



qft +1


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## phr




----------



## pharmakos

^ last one is actually pretty hot


----------



## bmwdriver

Nice pics!


----------



## aesoprock

this is not the sarcasm thread


----------



## phr

*NSFW*:


----------



## neversickanymore

phrozen said:


>



This has to be the ugliest fucking women in this thread.  She looks like they did a drive by and snatched her from slinging hot dogs at 3 am at the local 7-11.. then drove her by walmart to grab some clothes for the photo.


----------



## Pharcyde

terrible phrozen, just fucking terrible once again



neversickanymore said:


> This has to be the ugliest fucking women in this thread.  She looks like they did a drive by and snatched her from slinging hot dogs at 3 am at the local 7-11.. then drove her by walmart to grab some clothes for the photo.



agreed. i was gunna post how ugly that chick is.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I don't understand this "thing" with phrozen. Is this trolling? Or a legitimate attempt at posting beautiful *women*. These look like thin 15 year old boys in pajamas and mascara.


----------



## chinky

thenightwatch said:


> some non-anorexic, non-overdressed chicks to bring the balance back after phrozen fucked this place up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is for arci:



post of the year


----------



## Felonious Monk

gloeek said:


>



Usually I just lurk a couple pages through when I'm bored but wow, she is an angel.  Who..?


----------



## kytnism

phrozen said:


>



i  these pants. i bought a pair a few weeks back. theyre excellent for dressing up or down and look amazing with heels.

i dressed them down for a morning at the markets with a fitted sports tee and pair of one stars and they still looked adorable. most versatile and fun pants EVAH.

...kytnism...


----------



## pharmakos

hey MC Hammer called he wants his pants back


----------



## ArCi

When women get to a point where they start to wear pants with an elastic waistband, you should be worried


----------



## neversickanymore

We have just received word that a group of phrozen's women were walking and fell through a storm grate.  We have dropped tick tacks and laxatives at their request and expect a rescue and full recovery.


----------



## phr




----------



## D's




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

She looks wet and to muscular


----------



## Waffle Sock

? Wtf @phrozen


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Noodle

*NSFW*: 










...


----------



## gloeek




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## phr

Are those temporary tattoos?


----------



## neversickanymore

I dont know send her over and I will check it out


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## ArCi




----------



## neversickanymore

ArCi are you on the correct thread?  what kinda funky perversion is this... I calling the united nations on your ass.  What is that alien demon cloud climaxing on this world in the background of that second picture.  Demond seeding is my guess.

EDIT: are you saying your that wet?


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## gloeek




----------



## neversickanymore

^ you have impeccable taste


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## gloeek




----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


>


----------



## gloeek

our team may suck, but at least our cheerleaders are hot.


----------



## phr

*NSFW*:


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Mysterie




----------



## gloeek

ooh I may do my hair like that today! ^^


----------



## gloeek

The most beautiful woman (inside and out) is one of our own.


----------



## pharmakos

^ all good but i like that first one a lot






dem eyes


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Pharcyde

olivia munn looks.pretty good without makeup


----------



## neversickanymore

Yes she does doesn't she.. she may be a gooch though given the way AR has been playing as of late.


----------



## gloeek

sexy glosis is sexy.


----------



## phr

Are you saying you're adopted?


----------



## gloeek

um no?


----------



## pharmakos

glosis is indeed sexy


----------



## Noodle

Did you get her permission hun?


----------



## gloeek

nope.


----------



## Waffle Sock

??Love azns ?


----------



## Mel22




----------



## neversickanymore

losers utter simpleton fucking losers.. how fucking pathetic..   please come at me


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lol @Oj Simpson


----------



## Waffle Sock

Can someone explain me why my posts were deleted?


----------



## Mel22

the black people made NEVERSICKANYMORE upset

we better stop now WAFF he is sensitive rly mad br0 i dont know why but i think he is offended by beautiful black people he is prob from a place that isnt nice to black people and accepting like we are

dont let his attitude bother u WAFF he's just a backwards bigoted junkie piece of shit dont let him get u down br0


----------



## neversickanymore

yawn


----------



## Mel22

yeah it must be nice to sit here and yawn at people on the internet when there are black kids in africa that cant yawn cos theyre dead

bastard.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Never thought I'll see the day.. bigot, xenophobic mods. 
Then he keeps the smiling Michael Jordan pic. Last time i checked, he's not a beautiful woman. Must be a anglicized black exploitation thing since Jordan is obviously capitalizing from the Black community with his clothing/shoe brand, feeding the capitalist economy of US


----------



## Mel22

ya its bullshit WAFF dont worry about it man he's just backwards and disgusting

i got yo back mang


----------



## neversickanymore

crying tears for u two


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Mel22

WAFF is independent black man who dont need no man he is awesome and i am white so spare us ur fucking tears u racist pussy.


----------



## neversickanymore

fuck you simpleton racist mell


----------



## Mel22

i dont know how shit works in tds but racism and abuse and off topic posting wont fly here moi8 its unacceptable in the lounge and we will not stand for it

gtfo and kill urself

reported.


----------



## neversickanymore

yawn


----------



## D's

Ive yet to find a single pic of gloeek in here.wtf?


----------



## Waffle Sock

D's said:


> Ive yet to find a single pic of gloeek in here.wtf?


That's how it be homeslice


----------



## DamagedLemon

Mel22 said:


> yeah it must be nice to sit here and yawn at people on the internet when there are black kids in africa that cant yawn cos theyre dead
> 
> bastard.



Hahahahha


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

AEP always won at this thread...


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## neversickanymore

Holy fuck surfer girls.. 

*EDIT: do you see all the plastic garbage in the pick of the girl ducking the wave.. yeah, please try and avoid plastic like fucking ebola.. its wrecking the FUCKING PLANET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## ArCi




----------



## phr

ArCi said:


>


That photo, in this thread, clears up a lot of questions I had about you, arci.


----------



## neversickanymore

I think he is a bible thumper saying the flood is coming.  Did you ever wonder what makes beautiful women so beautiful..  God.. your demented weak ass perversions are your own business and need not disrupt our thread of hotties with contrived nonsense religious morality.


----------



## ArCi

phrozen said:


> That photo, in this thread, clears up a lot of questions I had about you, arci.





neversickanymore said:


> I think he is a bible thumper saying the flood is coming.  Did you ever wonder what makes beautiful women so beautiful..  God.. your demented weak ass perversions are your own business and need not disrupt our thread of hotties with contrived nonsense religious morality.


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*: 










 Disregarding the flowers..


----------



## ArCi

Would you lick that butthole

be honest


----------



## neversickanymore

why not.. really?






The most amazing "space craft" ever built? Are we just a vessel for microbes?


----------



## Waffle Sock

neversickanymore said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disregarding the flowers..


----------



## MikeOekiM

phrozen said:


> That photo, in this thread, clears up a lot of questions I had about you, arci.





neversickanymore said:


> I think he is a bible thumper saying the flood is coming.  Did you ever wonder what makes beautiful women so beautiful..  God.. your demented weak ass perversions are your own business and need not disrupt our thread of hotties with contrived nonsense religious morality.





ArCi said:


>


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## neversickanymore

^Yes, yes, yes..  Wow, those eyes are insane pretty.


----------



## foolsgold

yes red hair and green eyes just make me want to do things to her that well i maybe shouldn't be doing  stunning


----------



## Waffle Sock

Just discovered that redheads cant tan and are more susceptible to skin cancers/UV ray injury...interesting


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*:


----------



## foolsgold

*NSFW*:


----------



## Erikmen

Wow!!!
The diversity in this site is amazing!
I´m speechless..


----------



## Waffle Sock

Erikmen said:


> Wow!!!
> The diversity in this site is amazing!
> I´m speechless..


YeaPretty gnarly right?


----------



## phr

allahu akbar


----------



## scubagirl200

Anya Ayoung Chee









Minka Kelly









Kendall Jenner









Marion Cotillard 









And one of my favorites...Suicide Girl Dametualma


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## foolsgold




----------



## porkchops

**I did a copy paste job, is there a reason they aren't showing?


----------



## foolsgold

cant see yours porkchop


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Waffle Sock

1,4,2,3


----------



## pharmakos

3 last?  really?  interesting.

i agree on 1 first, but then i'd go 1,3,4,2


----------



## Waffle Sock

Yea, pretty much all American girls I've slept with have been less than satisfactory compared to other women I've banged. May be a culture thing or something. Def effected my decision making.


----------



## neversickanymore

Kinda aver suase.. uhh


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I'm just wondering how france's ass beats brazil's

dat french bread.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

In Hawaii u get a lot of different races mostly white 

Russians are for sure the most Bdsm crazy slapping pork chops on on your balls bitches


----------



## Waffle Sock

donkeyPUNCH said:


> I'm just wondering how france's ass beats brazil's
> 
> dat french bread.


Qft
My thoughts exactly tbph


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Waffle Sock said:


> 1,4,2,3


0000


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Waffle Sock

^Damn son, look at that AC vein. EZ stick ?


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## pharmakos

kytn got a boob job?


----------



## Waffle Sock

Tight body. Crunchy face. She'sa bagger


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

Waffle Sock said:


>



fuck yes


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i use to fap to her suicide girls pics frequently.


----------



## neversickanymore

suicide girls


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## neversickanymore

22.3 out out of ten..  good to see you around ghost


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

What's up nsa?


----------



## pharmakos

dat redhead

wow


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*:


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Erikmen

ArCi said:


>



It does not get more peaceful than this pic


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Face in the clouds is awesome . ^


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

^^imagine tripping on shrooms and peaing during that pic


YOU KNOW THEW WORK THAT HIS WOMEN PUTS into her child every day and just to keep it alive and then herself its a very beautiful women IMO


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

chick with the coffe cup is a tight ass when it comes to painting. Enjoy the lead poisoning.


----------



## Erikmen

"^^imagine tripping on shrooms and peaing during that pic"

Yeah, I was wondering the same thing when I posted..
Collective unconsciousness same say..


----------



## Waffle Sock

DrinksWithEvil said:


>


I love this pic. It exudes adventurousness, motherly love, and nature.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ya if she only had the time i sure she could form a  awesome personality if she already does not because all the hard work she has to do im sure she doesnt have to to socialize and have fun and let her soul really blossom

but shes a strong person. and thats why i find her sexy.


im a eye man TBH


----------



## Smoky

Erikmen said:


> It does not get more peaceful than this pic



beautiful pic, captivating.. serene. want to be there!


----------



## neversickanymore

Smoky said:


> beautiful pic, captivating.. serene. want to be there!



NO> NO> this is the hot women thread.. post the cute end of the world clowds in tds i need to post. 

Smoky is this you? similar facial structure if your avi is you?


----------



## Smoky

OH, I am called upon? 
I'm a little older than her probably, although not too old. 
She has a beautiful face indeed. Thank you for the compliment.  I had a pic of me up before, last month, but I can't figure out how to post pics on BL in thread sections. 
I just downloaded drop box and Jennie has been helping me out, but not sure if I will post myself publicly. 8(

edit:
that's what my hands looked like above (avatar), from smoking so much heroin.


----------



## Bagseed

> NO> NO> this is the hot women thread


you apparently failed to read the topic title

also, almost all the pictures you post are disgusting _imo_


----------



## neversickanymore

Thats insane smoky.. I thought you were painting or working in charcoal.




Bagseed said:


> also, almost all the pictures you post are disgusting _imo_



Ohh i will go isolate and hang my head in shame..8)


*NSFW*: 



 LOL.. 
 but then again who gives a flying fuck what you think.. go fly a kite or play in traffic, or try and fly a kite in traffic.


*NSFW*:


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*: 















Just for you schwag bag


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I bet I can rip through her spandex with my boner


----------



## pharmakos

like slam your erect dick through the spandex?  or set your flaccid dick at her crotch and break through it as your boner grows?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Slam erect dick multiple time forcefully


----------



## pharmakos

i think i would try for the latter method -- let my dick break through the fabric as my erection grows.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Slam erect dick multiple time forcefully


that's funny because you'd have to be in the same room as a woman to do that and that's not really your thing.



alasdair


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Jenna Jameson on right ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Dunno.


----------



## Smoky

neversickanymore said:


> Thats insane smoky.. I thought you were painting or working in charcoal.
> 
> actually .. when i used charcoals with paint, mixed mediums .. my hands looked like that. love photography, it's always subjective, up to interpreter what they see in the image


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Def not tar left behinds


----------



## neversickanymore

no butane left behinds dwe..



> love photography, it's always subjective


As is life and all it presents and all it entails.. we choose how it is...  I think im falling for smoky.


----------



## Smoky

No tar left behind few sure… Smoked it all… 8(
Ahh shux nsa 

edit, 
fer sure.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Happy Halloween.


----------



## LosBlancos




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Waffle Sock

neversickanymore said:


>


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I hate thongs gag

Gota leave some to the imagination


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Wyld 4 X

#WCW


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Waffle Sock

⬆ whatever she is doing, that pose..looks nice


----------



## mabzie55

Virgin express


----------



## Waffle Sock

So i just google picture searched the chick above, Marta Gotera.. Not only is she hot... but wtf beach soccer cheerleading is a thing?!?  This goes on my list of great things alongside Brazilian butt shows.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Waffle Sock

Beach soccer.. that's tight


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

True dat.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Erich's mom ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Dunno.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hrrmmmm


----------



## Smoky

Benjamin Goss


----------



## neversickanymore

id happily bed with her.. her bodies tight.. promote starting in a shower after she peeled those leathers though.


----------



## Mel22

that's clearly not leather you uncouth junkie pleb. get a fucking job.


----------



## neversickanymore

Whatever it is, I bet it does not breath very well if at all, and after some dancing and partying she may need to have the limburger hosed off that town bike.

Working for someone or something else is up there with the most overated things on the planet mell, but keep telling yourself its so amazing.

I bet you get sloppy drunk like God intended while wearing what ever the fashion industry tells you to?  Self righteous sheeple conformist.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## pharmakos

EbowTheLetter said:


>



niiiiice


----------



## phr

Hey hypocrite, remember how much shit you gave me for posting women that on average were that size?


----------



## pharmakos

and anyway the girls you were posting were even skinnier than that.

and typically overdressed while in tropical climates.


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## ticking

more pics of gloeek the things id do 2 her


----------



## Waffle Sock

I would like to sexually violate gloeek also. The tits on that cow are marvelous. . . I mean that in the most endearing way possible for i love animals and treat them with utmost dignity and respect, especially cows.. i like her tits. Also she has a nice mouth. And a vagina. Apparently she's built for sex. Wet. Soft. Tight. Unsheathed. Bestial. Lets fuck.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ticking

ghostandthedarknes said:


>




fuk yea wat waffle sock sed bout glo and this 1


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ticking

pics of glo not women i cant fuck


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lol. How much greater are your chances of fuckng glo in comparison to the photoshooped surgically modified bimbos posted here?


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Departed.


----------



## Waffle Sock

She looks so elegant and fragile. Want to destroy her. Then protect her. Bestial fucking. Kissing. Soft legs. Soft stomach. Smells nice. Fresh fruit. Grab her. Fucj


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

neversickanymore said:


>


I'd just squeeze her and cum

I just wanna lay next to her and stare into her and feel our sexual tension grow stronger till we can't take it and we ravage eachother and just dry hump we are so hot and bothered and cum in our pants


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I. Wood fuck


----------



## neversickanymore

Waffle Sock said:


> She looks so elegant and fragile. Want to destroy her. Then protect her. Bestial fucking. Kissing. Soft legs. Soft stomach. Smells nice. Fresh fruit. Grab her. Fucj



QFT.. this completely, exactly, and intimately expresses the complexity this woman creates in me.  well said WS..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Get an attorney. Nsa. Been there.


----------



## neversickanymore

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Get an attorney. Nsa. Been there.



I have a sick attorney.. they will be along shortly with council. 

I could love this women.. which makes sense because the mother of my son is very similar but has way better lips (i know  ) and world scale epic breasts. Yeah i know shallow and i dont even like tits that much.. but some things are just beyond our control.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Carry on then.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Waffle Sock

Moroccan chivks


----------



## LosBlancos

CROATIAN GIRLS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Croatian.


----------



## Waffle Sock

??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Greek.


----------



## Mel22

lol fuck croatia.


----------



## LosBlancos

Mel22 said:


> lol fuck croatia.



They have some beautiful women.

I might prefer a Lithuanian, Bulgarian, or Romanian but Croatian girls are good  Good morals, traditional women


----------



## phr

LosBlancos said:


> They have some beautiful women.
> 
> I might prefer a Lithuanian, Bulgarian, or Romanian but Croatian girls are good  Good morals, traditional women



Yeah, because you have first hand experience with women from all of those ethnicities.


----------



## LosBlancos

phrozen said:


> Yeah, because you have first hand experience with women from all of those ethnicities.



Lots of international students at the university I went to


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

University of sluts ? 

Dumbass


----------



## LosBlancos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> University of sluts ?
> 
> Dumbass



Their only sluts when I walk in the room haha hell yeah brah.


----------



## alasdairm

LosBlancos said:


> Their


jesus.

alasdair


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

alasdairm said:


> jesus.
> 
> alasdair



Jesus.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Hey zeus






i fuckin love this song 

[video=vimeo;88819673]http://vimeo.com/88819673[/video]


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Waffle Sock

,⬆ wow nice face. Genetic lottery winner


----------



## quiet roar

LosBlancos said:


> CROATIAN GIRLS


Ugliest bunch of croatian girls I have ever seen. You would have to trawl through thousands of them to get that many ugly ones.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

neversickanymore said:


>


a face to marry


----------



## LosBlancos




----------



## Waffle Sock

Wow look at that bed. Wtf. Untidy bitch. Clean your room... or closet.. wherever you supposedly sleep.


----------



## pharmakos

that bed is probably still cleaner than your dick


----------



## Roger&Me

qft


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ugh it's all about the personality IME  even if sex is good living with a boring bitxh does not work


----------



## pharmakos

hey it only took you 27 years to realize that

not bad, quicker than most guys


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Waffle Sock

Thats kinda hot.. somethings not right tho.. shes orange or something idk


----------



## pharmakos

that's just the drugs you're on


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Why is this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, more attractive than this


----------



## Waffle Sock

-Bigger tits
-More aggressive movement
- Palms are more exposed to viewer 
- Its taboo and devious because she exudes 'sex' while doing something nonsexual


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Roger&Me

Blue_Phlame said:


> Why is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , more attractive than this



i disagree i much preferred the second pic tbh


----------



## neversickanymore

^Me 2


----------



## Erikmen

This last pic was taken many years ago..


----------



## neversickanymore

^  What makes a good color commentator


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Waffle Sock

⬆she looks completely sinful and forbidden. So devious. Like GIMME. Satisfy me. Suck me. Wretched beast . Tamefuck her. YOU ARE MINE. Grab fuck


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## pharmakos

Waffle Sock said:


> ⬆she looks completely sinful and forbidden. So devious. Like GIMME. Satisfy me. Suck me. Wretched beast . Tamefuck her. YOU ARE MINE. Grab fuck



makeup can do amazing things to those who are fooled by it


----------



## Waffle Sock

thenightwatch said:


> makeup can do amazing things to those who are fooled by it


Yea ikr. Hot chick in my class showed up with no makeup one day. I was like who tf wtf is that?⁉. Face looked dead. No lips. Blank nothing. Souless Zombie. Decrepit and visually obtrusive. I wanted her to leave. Like 9.25 to a 4. Like that drastic mate


----------



## pharmakos

transcend the makeup

i am at this point turned off by excessive makeup


----------



## Waffle Sock

Looks disgusting when the layer of makeup is obviously caked on.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I prefer my girls natural

Always get slapped when I say she looks bad with caked makeup


----------



## pharmakos

Waffle Sock said:


> Looks disgusting when the layer of makeup is obviously caked on.



you need to get your eyes checked if this is not obviously a layer of makeup



ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## Blue_Phlame

whateeever


----------



## Waffle Sock

thenightwatch said:


> you need to get your eyes checked if this is not obviously a layer of makeup


Mostly shooped imo. But yea makeup too. But the graphic artist is her god. 
I'm thinking more of irl Where its more real. Like bitch you kindagot outta hand with the cake batter dontcha think

Also thanx blue phlame for that dump.
Love azns yes wowgreat items her


----------



## Blue_Phlame

;__; kiko is on the bottom of last page.

gonna dump a random load to get this page going


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dat mouth


----------



## wezface

Dat collarbone.
I have a thing with bones.




....*crickets*


----------



## Waffle Sock

Gypsy woman


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

wezface said:


> Dat collarbone.
> I have a thing with bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*crickets*


I wanna wAke up naked next to you kissing the curve in your clavicle


----------



## Waffle Sock

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I wanna wAke up naked next to you kissing the curve in your clavicle


Now that's game s0n. Tell her about that thing you do with the wiggles. Don't they call you _the wiggle man_?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> gonna dump a random load to get this page going
































 - gets better from the bra up ^





 - looking at me doe eyed, waiting for the full body massage





 - wondering how the devils mark on her side boob made her so skinny





 - aspiring to be gloeek





 - pre bukkake show





 - mouth breather has asthma; can't breathe through narrow septum. Needed decongestant before shoot.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

<
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3


----------



## wezface

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I wanna wAke up naked next to you kissing the curve in your clavicle



Jeez you haven't even bought me some dollar menu dinner yet


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

U like Taco Bell ?


----------



## wezface

Only if you have a nightstand stock of Immodium


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Always have lope on stock


----------



## Waffle Sock

GHB, lube, and remorse ime


----------



## wezface

Side of shame and intense self-loathing


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Shhhhhh shhhhhh


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## wezface

lol "everything's just how it's supposed to be sweetheart"


----------



## Waffle Sock

A lot of ppl hate on paris hiltton but i would personally wreck her cunt. I find her sultry in an airheaded spoiled slut bucket brat kinda way. Ill break her little fucking neck. I like that laxy eye thing she has going on. Suck me. Have her coked up.. ill put my leather mask on and make her become me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Interdasting


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## wezface

neversickanymore said:


>



0_oj

I am opposed to SG generally but holy fuck she's hot


----------



## Waffle Sock

Will bang.
Drug addict/10 .. any day


----------



## wezface

Aww geez guys


----------



## Erich Generic

post some moar p[ics of yourself spezfase


----------



## wezface

Be patient young grasshopper


----------



## Erich Generic

but I dont wanna


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

All good things are worth waiting for erich 


You know this! Just like pizza !!!


----------



## Erikmen

Waffle Sock said:


> A lot of ppl hate on paris hiltton but i would personally wreck her cunt. I find her sultry in an airheaded spoiled slut bucket brat kinda way. Ill break her little fucking neck. I like that laxy eye thing she has going on. Suck me. Have her coked up.. ill put my leather mask on and make her become me.



She´s all fake, made out of silicone. Like a wax museum person ..
Maybe if she´s on mute mode.


----------



## Roger&Me

clearly you're a thinly veiled erich alt


----------



## Erikmen

neversickanymore said:


> ^  What makes a good color commentator



Gisele Caroline Bündchen rocks!!


----------



## wezface

Erich Generic said:


> post some moar p[ics of yourself spezfase



I just feel kind of sorry for you


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Needs more cum on face


----------



## wezface

I read that as "needs more, cum on face" and saw you vigorously jerking off into a dirty sock for a sec

It was not pleasant


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nah I have things for that


----------



## altitudes

people are not things


----------



## Erich Generic

wezface said:


> I just feel kind of sorry for you



don't feel sorrow unless it's only for the lost


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## wezface

lulz!  I likey


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## wezface

Swear to god I used to work with that chick at a club in San Fran.


----------



## alasdairm

did you work at the lusty lady?



alasdair


----------



## wezface

Nope.  I worked at the Condor and a few other places on Broadway.  A lot of the girls I worked with did day shifts there, though.  Wooo for stripper unionization!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Now your a recovering stripper addict trying to find that guy to heal you ? 

How old are u


----------



## scubagirl200




----------



## Erich Generic

gross


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Mmmmmm 3rd pic 

Look like she's having a good time


----------



## wezface

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Now your a recovering stripper addict trying to find that guy to heal you ?
> 
> How old are u



Wait, which guy?  And we've established that we are the same age, doofus


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm sorry I'm a blackout drinker


----------



## wezface

Really?  That surprises me intensely


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Mmmmm intense


----------



## wezface

Getting intense in tents, in tens


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

In tens bags


----------



## wezface

dime bag crime hag rhyme shag


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Imagine having to kill your lover cuz she turned into a zombie


----------



## wezface

It would suck but I'd do it pretty easily

I don't really have a big problem with death


----------



## Waffle Sock

Grimee rag time drag slime bundle of sticks


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Id do it but would be weird for sure

Is blow her head off with a shotgun


----------



## wezface

Well that's pretty much the only way to go about it iirc


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yo weZ pm me I can't on mobile


----------

